# Help blood in the litter box



## reprot (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm freaked out?? I checked bottoms and paws on all three cats, they seem ok, meaning I've heard no meowing at all and they're active. It's Sunday morning no vet available. What should I do??


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

One of my cats once had an infection in her anal glands that was like a puss blister that apparently had popped and bleed too.

You may want to just keep observing them and keep looking for an emergency Vet office just in case you figure out some thing bad is going on.

Rural Vets may also place house calls and you may want to try some near-by towns for one.


----------



## reprot (Nov 11, 2004)

How did you know that the infection was in the anal glands? I'm checking the box every 1/2 hour. I'll be checking glands as well. thanx


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

I didn't, the same type thing happen, but I had already had an appointment for another cat,

but when I seen the blood and figured out which cat, because there where still signs of it on her behind,

I brought her in instead, and the Vet explained what was going on.

That's when I first ever owned a cat and I had noticed she had trouble pooping a couple of times before then,

Seemed she couldn't get the turd out completely, and I had to give an assist,

but I hadn't known at the time not to pull and everything seemed to be normal after the removal.

Seemed the Vet shaved around her butt area and gave her some antibiotic but I'm talking like 6 years ago so I don't remember clearly,

but it did clear up and there has been no problem since.


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

Is the blood mixed with pee or poo or is it just there? Is it bright red or diluted (pink)?


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I assume worms is out of the question.
If you have multiple cats do you know which one has left the mark?
And yes, it would help to know it it is in her stool or her pee.
I hope it is nothing serious!


----------



## arcoone (Feb 23, 2006)

*Same thing....*

I had the same thing happen to me. Red spots in the litter box. My cat Asuka also peed on some clothes on the floor. I took her to the vet and it was a urinary tract infection. I would watch to see if one of the cats is going to the box more frequently than the others and take that one to the vet as soon as possible. Good luck!

~Beth


----------



## reprot (Nov 11, 2004)

arcoone said:


> I had the same thing happen to me. Red spots in the litter box. My cat Asuka also peed on some clothes on the floor. I took her to the vet and it was a urinary tract infection. I would watch to see if one of the cats is going to the box more frequently than the others and take that one to the vet as soon as possible. Good luck!
> 
> ~Beth


Yep thiat is what it was a UTI. This started yesterday and fortunately this morning on my way in from walking the dog I saw Bille squating in the box and pass some blood. I called the vet right away and took her in. This will be a real pickle trying to get antibiotics in this one. She seems ok, glad I caught it in time. Thanx all


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

If they give you pills instead of the liquid antibiotics try to dab the pill in canned cat food. It works with the shelter kitties. Of course, some can hold it in their mouth for as long as 3 minutes and then spit it.
I hope it will go away.
My cat Cheerio has had a bad bad UTI not long a go. She had extended antibiotic treatments, gettting stronger and stronger ones. I bought a water fountain, mixed water in her canned food and eliminated her dry food out of her diet. It payed off in the end. It made me ill to see her trying so hard in the potty box.
Best wishes for Bill


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

I hope your baby feels better soon! Give her a kissy for me.


----------

